

We're bored of cold calls from recruiters (try the form and see the source) - will_critchlow
http://www.recruitmentcheck.com/

======
Dylanlacey
I know this was posted for your benefit, but I want to thank you on behalf of
everyone who's been confronted with a similar form when applying for a job.

There is almost nothing as annoying as having to jump through hoops when
applying for a recruiter. If you can't be bothered to at least scan my
application yourself, I hardly think you could be bothered to find me a decent
position.

------
dotBen
I agree recruiters are a waste of time and money for startups, and it is
particularly annoying if you write on your job listings "no recruiters please"
and they still contact you.

But there is definitely a need for recruiters in the wider industry
(especially to help big firms that are not in the technology industry but need
programmers, eg finance, insurance, healthcare etc. Good programmers are
hardly banging on their door and usually the firms have to chase the talent.)

My point is, sure, send pesky recruiters who bother about positions that
clearly state "no recruiters" to that form. But don't try to waste their time
just because they contacted you out of the blue. There's nothing wrong or
illegal about a company to cold-calling/emailing another about potential
services and so just politely say "no thank you, we don't pay recruiter fees"
and move on.

~~~
tptacek
You're right in principle, but by this comment strike me as someone who hasn't
fielded a lot of cold calls from recruiters. Cold calling is fine. Boiler room
hard sales tactics on the other hand aren't. Recruiting as I see it practiced
in the real world is pure inside sales, rewarding mostly the kind of people
who specialize in being hard to get off the phone.

They're the only people I've had to literally hang the phone up on in the last
12 months, and we get debt collection calls for the former owner of our house
every other day.

~~~
dotBen
Actually, I have fielded my fair share of recruiter calls.

As I said in my parent post "we don't pay recruiter fees - never have, never
will" is usually enough. You might have to say it twice and leave them hanging
but it is a pretty direct response.

It's not saying "no I don't want to use a recruiter" - which creates the
opportunity to try to change your mind. It is saying I don't pay the fees,
which is a fact and leaves them little room to argue. I can sit there and
agree with the virtues of a recruiter but then I say 'yeah but I don't pay the
fees'. And we're done.

From a sales funnel perspective it positions me as not being a prospect
because I'm not in the market to make the purchase/expenditure.

------
51Cards
This question was my favourite:

"Has anyone really been far as decided to use even go want to do look more
like?"

~~~
JacobAldridge
I assume some connection? [http://failbook.failblog.org/2011/01/26/funny-
facebook-fails...](http://failbook.failblog.org/2011/01/26/funny-facebook-
fails-i-has-really-been/)

Or is this some grand internet meme I'm missing out on? (I wouldn't say I've
been _missing_ it.)

~~~
jimmyk
I think it's a 4chan meme.

------
limmeau
The tortoise question was vaguely familiar. Where is it from?

~~~
will_critchlow
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Voight-
Kampff...](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Voight-
Kampff%20machine)

~~~
limmeau
Blade Runner! Of course! Thanks.

------
findm
Funny, quick question though why are you tracking every input value? just out
of curiosity? I just kept typing in random letters can't see why it would be
useful other than maybe the occasional laugh.

~~~
will_critchlow
The occasional laugh is all (and to see if it was possible - turns out it's
not really, at least the way it tries to do it). It's quite broken (see note
in code about how I'm not really a developer).

------
alnayyir
Two thumbs way up, love it.

Wouldn't mind a way to slap a company name on there and reuse it. :P

~~~
will_critchlow
I'll have a look at getting it on a public github, but in the meantime, it's
just an index.html and a few js files. Feel free to nick it (just give
distilled.co.uk / hiremarshal.com a link in appreciation).

~~~
alnayyir
>feel free to nick it

And this, ladies and gents, was the original intent of BSD licensing.

:) thanks!

